# Letras Tesoro a 6 meses al 2,6% Merece la pena, no?



## Icibatreuh (Miércoles a la(s) 2:51 AM)

Joder, desde casa con un simple Certificado Digital y con una sencilla tramitación en la web del Banco de España podemos sacarle está rentabilidad a nuestras cuentas corrientes con cero remuneración.

Por qué no lo hace nadie que conozco? Me pierdo algo? La gente invirtiendo en bolsa o en los p. fondos de los Bancos.

Los bancos no quieren ni oir hablar de que compres directamente Deuda del Estado. Siempre te quieren meter fondos de deuda.

Si compras directamente desde casa los gastos son bajísimos. 0,1? Lo confirmaré.

Veamos cuánto me cobra el BBVA después de insistir el copón (me dijeron que eso era de Banca Privada  ). Cuando le dije que entonces lo haría desde casa le cambió 'la color"

0,5% anual por el mantenimiento.
Más 0,5 % del cupón










La retirada del BCE eleva el coste medio de la deuda del Tesoro un 12%... y 2023 será peor


El organismo ha tenido que asumir tipos más altos para emitir deuda y una vida media más baja, con lo que se acortan los plazos para volver a salir al mercado en el futuro




www-elconfidencial-com.cdn.ampproject.org





"....La " emisión de ese martes por parte del Tesoro ha sido un aviso de que las condiciones financieras se deterioran. *El organismo ha colocado letras a seis meses al 2,599*%, por encima del 2,092% de la subasta anterior, y el nivel más alto desde julio de 2012


----------



## Sigpac (Miércoles a la(s) 9:32 AM)

Yo también lo he pensado, pero estamos hablando de la deuda de un país en el que se acaban de rebajar las penas para malversación. Confío más en el director del Banco Central de Afganistán, ya que al menos él se juega las manos.


----------



## Tales90 (Miércoles a la(s) 9:40 AM)

No voy a invertir en un pais que se gasta 20.000 millones en políticas feminazis, que no tienen control sobre su propia moneda, que dependen del BCE que les financie o los deje caer, etc te pueden hacer una quita o perderlo todo.


----------



## NewAge (Miércoles a la(s) 9:46 AM)

Ahí podéis hacer vuestras cábalas con el simulador.

https://www.tesoro.es/ejemplos-de-inversion


----------



## calopez (Miércoles a la(s) 10:07 AM)

A mi parece una alternativa interesante, de hecho he acudido a esta última subasta (para aprender un poco y para sacar rendimiento).
Evidentemente desconfio del gobierno pero en el caso de que España impague su deuda quizás lo de menos sea ese dinero perdido.


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Miércoles a la(s) 10:19 AM)

Pero te devuelven ya la pasta con la rentabilidad a los 6 meses?como un plazo fijo a 6 meses?

Lo veo un chollo en 6 meses España no va a quebrar .a largo plazo no compraría bonos de este estercolero comunista pero a 6 meses...


----------



## Icibatreuh (Miércoles a la(s) 10:24 AM)

calopez dijo:


> A mi parece una alternativa interesante, de hecho he acudido a esta última subasta (para aprender un poco y para sacar rendimiento).
> Evidentemente desconfio del gobierno pero en el caso de que España impague su deuda quizás lo de menos sea ese dinero perdido.



@calopez

Ahora que estás en linea, porfa.

A ver si baneas a los Trolls que flodean de forma sistemática todos los hilos que no son de su gusto en el Subforo de la III GM.

Yo que entro en todos los periódicos y foros del mundo mundial, te digo que es una pena que hagan ilegible el mejor espacio de debate que existe sobre la Guerra de Ucrania, al menos de habla hispana.

No sé si sabrás que hay uno que se lleva la palma y es @-carrancas


----------



## Tio Pepe (Miércoles a la(s) 11:41 AM)

Se está poniendo interesante. Rentabilidades del jueves de las últimas subastas (cogido de aquí: Ayuda compra Deuda Pública por internet)



Rentabilidades a fecha de hoy:



Por encima de medio punto las letras a 6 y 12 meses desde la última subasta y eso que aún no se ha empezado con el QT. Lo razonable es pensar que puede quedar tensionamiento, pero para el muy corto plazo en vez de liquidez no es para nada una mala opción.


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Miércoles a la(s) 11:47 AM)

Pero a ver si alguien me lo aclara , esto es como un plazo fijo?

Es decir yo ahora compro 40.000 euros de letras a 6 meses al 2,6 y al cabo de 6 meses me reintegran esos 40.000 más el 2,6 semestral?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (Miércoles a la(s) 12:05 PM)

calopez dijo:


> A mi parece una alternativa interesante, de hecho he acudido a esta última subasta (para aprender un poco y para sacar rendimiento).
> Evidentemente desconfio del gobierno pero en el caso de que España impague su deuda quizás lo de menos sea ese dinero perdido.



VAS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE TE VIENE ENCIMA JOJOJO @calopez


----------



## Icibatreuh (Miércoles a la(s) 2:33 PM)

POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO dijo:


> Pero a ver si alguien me lo aclara , esto es como un plazo fijo?
> 
> Es decir yo ahora compro 40.000 euros de letras a 6 meses al 2,6 y al cabo de 6 meses me reintegran esos 40.000 más el 2,6 semestral?



A ver. Siempre se habla de rentabilidades anualizadas, que yo sepa. Para que te hagas una idea la Letra a un año estata al 3%

El problema de la Deuda del estado, más en este foro es que:

Los gurús la desprecian, ellos tienen otras maravillas disponibles solo para "cofrades". Invierte en oro y plata etc.

Los gurús del foro y de muchos bancos suelen menospreciar a los "pardillos" como nosotros. Y te hablan en un lenguaje ininteligible para no iniciados.

Te comen el coco que el estado va a quebrar.

No hay cultura financiera. En la calle de esto no se habla.

Los bancos odian que les digas que compres deuda desde tu CC. En el BBVA me soltaron, qué jeta, "eso es de banca privada". Quieren meterte sus fondos. Y si al final te compran la letra te cobran (BBVA) el 0,5% del total + 0,5% de lo que te rinde. Si lo haces tú desde tu portátil el 0,1%. En otro banco me ofrecían un depósito del 1,2% a un año.

En resumen. Un "pardillo" como nosotros con un Certificado Digital en el portátil podemos comprar directamente Deuda en la Web del B. de España y conseguir rentabilidades mejores que mucha gente de pasta en la Banca Privada de su banco.


----------



## Crisógono (Miércoles a la(s) 2:39 PM)

Mejor invierte en oro y plata.

En los últimos 6 meses....

Oro se ha revalorizado un 8,3 %
Plata se ha revalorizado 23,83 %









Gold Price


Where the world checks the gold price




goldprice.org


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (Miércoles a la(s) 2:46 PM)

se esta rifando una quita y tu llevas todas las papeletas...






ojo con los repos


me consta que algunos bancos estan vendiendo repos de deuda publica española en torno a un 2% como alternativa a los depositos, ojo, que si hay una reestructuracion de deuda quien pierde la pasta es el que posee los titulos en ese momento...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Icibatreuh (Miércoles a la(s) 2:47 PM)

Crisógono dijo:


> Mejor invierte en oro y plata.
> 
> En los últimos 6 meses....
> 
> ...



Puedes explicarnos todos los pasos a dar para hacerlo? Es tan sencillo como comprar directamente deuda en la web del B. de España y con su garantía?

Nunca lo he hecho pero no lo descarto.


----------



## chainsaw man (Miércoles a la(s) 2:57 PM)

Esto va camino de se Japon 2.0

Alli no es donde tambien tienen casi toda su deuda colocada a los habitantes y empresas del pais? Vamos entendi yo que en el pasado eso fue una de las cosas por las que iba tan bien Japon, pero que ahora si caia el pais, se llevaba por delante a toda su poblacion aunque no quisiera porque tenia los ahorros invertidos en ella.

Luego recuerdas la noticia de este verano, que el gobierno saco una ley para poder expropiar el dinero de las cuentas si se declara una emergencia nacional y ya ves que te la pueden clavar por todos lados.


----------



## Sr. Breve (Miércoles a la(s) 3:09 PM)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> se esta rifando una quita y tu llevas todas las papeletas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja

Es una posibilidad razonable, pero el bce seguirá imprimiendo y no pasará nada

El único "pero" que le veo es que los bancos deben tener muchos bonos españoles encima, y si ocurre una quita les harían un agujero gordo

Si pudieran colocar tooooodos esos bonos a los particulares, entonces no me cabe duda que al día siguiente hacían la quita , pero lo veo complicado, es demasiado papel


----------



## serie de netflix (Miércoles a la(s) 3:12 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @calopez
> 
> Ahora que estás en linea, porfa.
> 
> ...



mencionalos a todos, a los otaneros incluidos que de esos hay a montones


----------



## TercioVascongado (Miércoles a la(s) 3:17 PM)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Esto va camino de se Japon 2.0
> 
> Alli no es donde tambien tienen casi toda su deuda colocada a los habitantes y empresas del pais? Vamos entendi yo que en el pasado eso fue una de las cosas por las que iba tan bien Japon, pero que ahora si caia el pais, se llevaba por delante a toda su poblacion aunque no quisiera porque tenia los ahorros invertidos en ella.
> 
> Luego recuerdas la noticia de este verano, que el gobierno saco una ley para poder expropiar el dinero de las cuentas si se declara una emergencia nacional y ya ves que te la pueden clavar por todos lados.




La clave es tener todo invertido y casi nada de liquidez en España. Vamos, lo que hacen los señores diputados si te fijas en sus declaraciones. Todos parece que llevan una vida miserable hasta que les van saliendo cositas: propiedes, cuentas en el extranjero, etc. Pero liquidez en España, no es recomendable. No hagas lo que digo, haz lo que hago. De manual. Fondos y acciones no puede expropiarte al ser títulos sobre propiedades extranjeras en cuentas omnibus custodiadas por depositarios extranjeros. El peligro estaría en las acciones españolas, especialmente en las que dependen del Estado. Eso ya es cosa de cada cual. Para cuentas extranjeras ya hay muchas opciones gratis en formato banca digital.


----------



## gabrielo (Miércoles a la(s) 3:35 PM)

Crisógono dijo:


> Mejor invierte en oro y plata.
> 
> En los últimos 6 meses....
> 
> ...



no es mala idea invierte dinero que no vas a necesitar puedes invertir en fondo de inversión problema cuando rescates hacienda esta al quite si ganas o comprar oro y plata en lingotes para ello tienes que guardar mutis y tener un sitio bueno para guardarlo sin que nadie te lo guise


----------



## MIP (Miércoles a la(s) 3:49 PM)

¿Tu le prestarías dinero a alguien que tiene el doble de deuda que de patrimonio, y con un déficit del 5% anual?

Porque yo no.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Miércoles a la(s) 4:24 PM)

serie de netflix dijo:


> mencionalos a todos, a los otaneros incluidos que de esos hay a montones



Ya ves que no hago distinciones por bandos. Si menciono a Carrancas es porque es el mayor flodeador de la historia del foro en sus 17 años de existencia. Había un tío de nombre largo Alls....que no le llegaba a los tobillos. Y no actuaba con una sistemática absolutamente dirigida en una sola dirección, como nuestro amigo Carrancas. Y mira que me cae bien, se lo he dicho varias veces, le conocía de su antiguo nik.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Miércoles a la(s) 4:27 PM)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Esto va camino de se Japon 2.0
> 
> Alli no es donde tambien tienen casi toda su deuda colocada a los habitantes y empresas del pais? Vamos entendi yo que en el pasado eso fue una de las cosas por las que iba tan bien Japon, pero que ahora si caia el pais, se llevaba por delante a toda su poblacion aunque no quisiera porque tenia los ahorros invertidos en ella.
> 
> Luego recuerdas la noticia de este verano, que el gobierno saco una ley para poder expropiar el dinero de las cuentas si se declara una emergencia nacional y ya ves que te la pueden clavar por todos lados.



Aquí siempre hay que mencionar lo de los huevos y la cesta. Y no es lo mismo un joven con 10.000 euros ahorrado que un viejuno con 800.000

PD. Yo la huerta no la vendo aunque el terreno lo hagan urbanizable.


----------



## serie de netflix (Miércoles a la(s) 4:30 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya ves que no hago distinciones por bandos. Si menciono a Carrancas es porque es el mayor flodeador de la historia del foro en sus 17 años de existencia. Había un tío de nombre largo Alls....que no le llegaba a los tobillos. Y no actuaba con una sistemática absolutamente dirigida en una sola dirección, como nuestro amigo Carrancas. Y mira que me cae bien, se lo he dicho varias veces, le conocía de su antiguo nik.



ya raozn no te falta yo lo puse al ignore por puto flood el mongolo del carrancas


----------



## serie de netflix (Miércoles a la(s) 4:31 PM)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> La clave es tener todo invertido y casi nada de liquidez en España. Vamos, lo que hacen los señores diputados si te fijas en sus declaraciones. Todos parece que llevan una vida miserable hasta que les van saliendo cositas: propiedes, cuentas en el extranjero, etc. Pero liquidez en España, no es recomendable. No hagas lo que digo, haz lo que hago. De manual. Fondos y acciones no puede expropiarte al ser títulos sobre propiedades extranjeras en cuentas omnibus custodiadas por depositarios extranjeros. El peligro estaría en las acciones españolas, especialmente en las que dependen del Estado. Eso ya es cosa de cada cual. Para cuentas extranjeras ya hay muchas opciones gratis en formato banca digital.



me lo guardo el consejo, graCIAS!


----------



## aventurero artritico (Miércoles a la(s) 4:38 PM)

el dinero en la ccc y la inflación al 15%

que asco todo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (Miércoles a la(s) 4:57 PM)

calopez dijo:


> A mi parece una alternativa interesante, de hecho he acudido a esta última subasta (para aprender un poco y para sacar rendimiento).
> Evidentemente desconfio del gobierno pero en el caso de que España impague su deuda quizás lo de menos sea ese dinero perdido.



hay que abrirse cuenta en el BDE no?


----------



## Ozymandias (Miércoles a la(s) 5:48 PM)

calopez dijo:


> A mi parece una alternativa interesante, de hecho he acudido a esta última subasta (para aprender un poco y para sacar rendimiento).
> Evidentemente desconfio del gobierno pero en el caso de que España impague su deuda quizás lo de menos sea ese dinero perdido.



Pues esta bastante claro que el foro burbuja.info recibe dinero público para promocionar esto junto al resto de medios de desinformación ...


----------



## Ozymandias (Miércoles a la(s) 5:55 PM)

MIP dijo:


> ¿Tu le prestarías dinero a alguien que tiene el doble de deuda que de patrimonio, y con un déficit del 5% anual?
> 
> Porque yo no.



Y que este año va a pedir 256.000 millones de deuda más y además no tiene pensado devolver lo que ya tiene pedido ? Que cada vez tiene que ofrecer “mayor rentabilidad” porque no puede colocarla ? Que sus mayores acreedores históricos le han dicho que no le compran más deuda ? 

Y estáis promocionando esto en un foro de “economía”?


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (Miércoles a la(s) 5:56 PM)

No me gasto dinero en financiar a este país de delincuentes y vividores ni loco,...  
Paguitas para moronegrada, feminismo, funcivagos, políticos que se tirán todo enero de vacaciones, para eso va el dinero de las letras del tesoro, junto con lo que nos roban en impuestos,...


----------



## stuka (Miércoles a la(s) 6:37 PM)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Y que este año va a pedir 256.000 millones de deuda más y además no tiene pensado devolver lo que ya tiene pedido ? Que cada vez tiene que ofrecer “mayor rentabilidad” porque no puede colocarla ? Que sus mayores acreedores históricos le han dicho que no le compran más deuda ?
> 
> Y estáis promocionando esto en un foro de “economía”?




Esas argumentaciones tipo Centeno ya se hacían en el 2008...y mira lo que ha llovido. Recuerdo que hasta ponían docus y reportajes del "corralito" argentino para aumentar la histeria. Después ha venido la mayor fase expansiva de la historia.

Algún día sucederá, pero aún no. No hasta que los amos consigan lo que quieren de una puta vez.

Sólo hay que imaginar qué ocurriría con observatorios de pelos morados, ingenieros "migrantes" a millones, destrucción de la sociedad y la familia...y demás zarandajas. Que ahora se consiguen sobornando a los borregos, pero que no tendría lugar si nos fuéramos al infierno.







NO HABRÁ CORRALITO (AÚN), como ya argumenté contra Aynrandianos asustaviejas.


Aquí un extracto, en plena efervescencia del pánico: “Esto viene desde el 2008, ha llovido mucho. Y resulta cíclico. ¿Cómo está consiguiendo el NWO imponer su orden? Sí, ya…por las cabezas huecas de la borregada. PERO ESA NO ES LA CAUSA PRIMORDIAL. El verdadero factor de infiltración son...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ozymandias (Miércoles a la(s) 8:05 PM)

stuka dijo:


> Esas argumentaciones tipo Centeno ya se hacían en el 2008...y mira lo que ha llovido. Recuerdo que hasta ponían docus y reportajes del "corralito" argentino para aumentar la histeria. Después ha venido la mayor fase expansiva de la historia.
> 
> Algún día sucederá, pero aún no. No hasta que los amos consigan lo que quieren de una puta vez.
> 
> ...



Te lo has ganado campeon!







Estoy esperando un MP de @calopez ofreciéndome también dinero para engañar a incautos


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (Miércoles a la(s) 8:43 PM)

Ya estan los bot del gobierno diciendo que compres deuda o que pasa aqui???


----------



## stuka (Miércoles a la(s) 8:49 PM)

Ozymandias dijo:


> Te lo has ganado campeon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Menudo mongo estás hecho (del 2007, nada menos, infraseres ha habido siempre; que me lo cuenten a mí).


Aparte de insultar...¿Puedes argumentar para contradecirme?


Yo diría que esos veinte céntimos te los están pagando a ti.


----------



## Gonzalor (Miércoles a la(s) 8:54 PM)

Deuda española NI CON UN PALO


----------



## Covid-8M (Miércoles a la(s) 9:05 PM)

stuka dijo:


> Menudo mongo estás hecho (del 2007, nada menos, infraseres ha habido siempre; que me lo cuenten a mí).
> 
> 
> Aparte de insultar...¿Puedes argumentar para contradecirme?
> ...



No les pagan. Pero les jodes sus ilusiones y se enfadan


----------



## Icibatreuh (Miércoles a la(s) 9:26 PM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Deuda española NI CON UN PALO



Si te digo la verdad yo compraría de los usanos pero me echa para atrás la mayor complejidad de hacer la compra. Ya sé que para los gurús del foro todo está chupado. Pero es que una compra en el BDE a 6 meses es sencilla y tampoco el país se va a desplomar mañana. Cruzo los dedos


----------



## Discolo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:32 PM)

Pero una pregunta para ignorantes,

no seria mejor comprar bonos americanos que actualmente estan dando mucho mas y son mucho mas seguros que los españoles? Si USA deja de pagar los bonos apaga y vamonos porque se va a la mierda el planeta entero

Veo que los bonos a 30 años los pagan al 6,89 % anual igual lo miro mal o no se puede tener acceso a la compra por ser extranjero

igual alguien nos lo puede aclarar

I bonds — TreasuryDirect


----------



## Vietcong (Miércoles a la(s) 9:33 PM)

El US treasury está a 3.6% y vas a comprar deuda de un país de gentuza MLRSeable? que es básicamente lo que somos


----------



## Orooo (Miércoles a la(s) 9:55 PM)

calopez dijo:


> A mi parece una alternativa interesante, de hecho he acudido a esta última subasta (para aprender un poco y para sacar rendimiento).
> Evidentemente desconfio del gobierno pero en el caso de que España impague su deuda quizás lo de menos sea ese dinero perdido.




Jojojojojo


----------



## Icibatreuh (Miércoles a la(s) 9:56 PM)

Discolo dijo:


> Pero una pregunta para ignorantes,
> 
> no seria mejor comprar bonos americanos que actualmente estan dando mucho mas y son mucho mas seguros que los españoles? Si USA deja de pagar los bonos apaga y vamonos porque se va a la mierda el planeta entero
> 
> ...



Te lo habia contestado justo antes de tu mensaje.

El problema es que los "pardillos" queremos cosas no muy complicadas.

En el banco ya me han dicho que me lo pueden hacer, comprar deuda USA. Algún gurú que nos diga cual es la forma más sencilla?

Luego está el tema del cambio de moneda y el fiscal.


----------



## jaimegvr (Miércoles a la(s) 10:14 PM)

Discolo dijo:


> Pero una pregunta para ignorantes,
> 
> no seria mejor comprar bonos americanos que actualmente estan dando mucho mas y son mucho mas seguros que los españoles? Si USA deja de pagar los bonos apaga y vamonos porque se va a la mierda el planeta entero
> 
> ...



El imperio romano, español, mongol, britanico, frances, ruso, urss, imperio persa, macedonio................todos cayeron y el planeta entero no se fue ala mierda.
El imperio americano caerá, y la Tierra humana no se irá al guano.


----------



## Redoneon (Miércoles a la(s) 10:37 PM)

Comprar deuda esta muy bien, pero es como todo en la vida. Si no sabes vivir, solo podrás sufrir 

se puede comprar deuda a 6 meses desde el tesoro? SI, y desde el banco? no deberías porque te estafan con las comisiones.

se puede comprar deuda a varios años vista? no deberías por motivos ya quemados en burbuja y realmente no te hace falta si sabes dividir

Le meto la casa, los ahorros y todo lo que tengo? no, aun no se a producido el efecto pivote y por tanto, los tipos de interés seguirán subiendo y a menos que estés seguro al 100% de que ese dinero no lo vas a necesitar hasta el fin de vencimiento del bono, cuando eches mano a vender para recuperar liquidez, te darás cuenta de que hasta has perdido algo de dinero porque el bono a bajado de valor mientras continuaban subiendo los tipos.

Compro deuda usana por ser más seguro/rentable? si sabes lo que hará el dolar en los proximos meses/duración del bono que compres, si, pero si desconoces lo que hará en todo ese tiempo, con que el $ pierda 3 o 4 centavos frente al €, en ese tiempo ya habrás perdido pasta en la operación y ese evento es muy fácil de que ocurra durante el año. Además no olvides sumar comisiones por cambio de divisas y demás o te sentirás mal cuando veas lo que te ha costado la fiesta.

Me voy a resolver la vida si invierto o si me quedo en liquidez por los peligros? no, porque las campurrianas ya han subido casi un 50% y hagas lo que hagas, siempre será el canelo porque en ninguno de los casos, podrás ganar el aumento de precios de la comida y por tanto estarás en negativo. 

Entonces que es mejor hacer? que puede ocurrir? donde meto mis dineros? nunca se muere alguien hasta que un dia va y se muere, y eso es algo que se sabia que ocurriría, por profecías o por lógica se sabia. Pero no la fecha exacta del suceso y ese es el juego principal de las inversiones y de burbujainfo, el jugar con el tiempo y sus líneas temporales.


----------



## stuka (Miércoles a la(s) 10:38 PM)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El imperio romano, español, mongol, britanico, frances, ruso, urss, imperio persa, macedonio................todos cayeron y el planeta entero no se fue ala mierda.
> El imperio americano caerá, y la Tierra humana no se irá al guano.




Muchas gracias. Si pierdo 30K pavos de mi ahorros...la Humanidad no se acaba.

Entiendo, muchas gracias.


----------



## mensch_maschine (Miércoles a la(s) 11:27 PM)

Discolo dijo:


> Pero una pregunta para ignorantes,
> 
> no seria mejor comprar bonos americanos que actualmente estan dando mucho mas y son mucho mas seguros que los españoles? Si USA deja de pagar los bonos apaga y vamonos porque se va a la mierda el planeta entero
> 
> ...



Riesgo de cambio. La deuda de usa se negocia en dólares.


----------



## montytorri (Jueves a la(s) 6:13 AM)

Los floreros que sacáis un 7% en bolsa , abríd un jilo explicándolo , para que los pardillos , no compremos letras y tal.


----------



## Gusman (Jueves a la(s) 7:40 AM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @calopez
> 
> Ahora que estás en linea, porfa.
> 
> ...



Chivato detected.


----------



## Gonzalor (Jueves a la(s) 7:43 AM)

calopez dijo:


> A mi parece una alternativa interesante, de hecho he acudido a esta última subasta (para aprender un poco y para sacar rendimiento).
> Evidentemente desconfio del gobierno pero en el caso de que España impague su deuda quizás lo de menos sea ese dinero perdido.



Me he levantado troll esta mañana…


----------



## Gonzalor (Jueves a la(s) 7:44 AM)

montytorri dijo:


> Los floreros que sacáis un 7% en bolsa , abríd un jilo explicándolo , para que los pardillos , no compremos letras y tal.



Yo por un 7% de mierda ni me meto


----------



## spitfire (Jueves a la(s) 8:06 AM)

Yo no invertiría en un país que no para de gastar como loco con 21 ministerios, miles de asesores que no van ni a trabajar y que no para de abrir líneas de AVE ruinosas. Ni aunque me den el 5% de rentabilidad compraría letras del tesoro. 

El Estado Español se dirige al impago y yo no quiero estar entre los acreedores.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Jueves a la(s) 8:08 AM)

Gusman dijo:


> Chivato detected.



Ya tienes el Récord de la gilipollez del mes. Y mira que quedan días.

Si conoces el asunto por cínico. Carrancas entra a los hilos a destruirlos, que no se puedan leer, literalmente. No a debatir, ha habido cientos de reportes pero la dirección se niega a banearlo.

Si no lo conoces por hablar por hablar.


----------



## Betis2 (Jueves a la(s) 8:48 AM)

Buenos días.
En primer lugar me gustaría comentar que cuando uno compra letras del Tesoro de España, está invirtiendo en un activo seguro. A mi no me gusta lo que está haciendo el Gobierno, pero no miro esto para comprar letras del tesoro, miro si me van a poder devolver el dinero al año o 6 meses. Es igual que si pones un depósito en una entidad y no sabes a quién le está prestando ese mismo dinero, solo miras la capacidad de devolvértelo según lo acordado. Si aceptamos esto de partida, en un principio la deuda pública es más segura que cualquier depósito de cualquier Caja o Banco.
Vayamos ahora a la rentabilidad.
Los bancos no están pagando por el capital porque no les da la gana (y todavía no les hace falta), por lo que se están "jartando" de ganar dinero con el tuyo. Es decir, se lo estamos dejando gratis a los bancos, y éstos, con tu dinero, ganan el 3% a un año. Negocio redondo y sin riesgos.
Por eso, yo si he comprado letras del tesoro, que se hace con un certificado digital, a través del Tesoro.es (no del Banco de España). Al hacerlo, te abren una cuenta de valores en el Banco de España para anotar solo la deuda del estado comprada en el mercado primario, cuenta que llaman "directa".
Ahora, que cada uno siga diciendo lo que quiera, pero yo rento mi capital al 3% y otros, se lo dejáis al BBVA o Santander para que los ganen ellos con tu dinero.
Saludos.


----------



## spitfire (Jueves a la(s) 9:01 AM)

Está desbocado el coste de la Deuda pública y el Gobierno tirando el dinero en negocios femijetas de IGUALDAD. 









El Tesoro inicia las subastas de deuda de 2023 con el interés de las letras a 6 y 12 meses en máximos de la última década


La demanda conjunta de ambas referencias (9.793,39 millones de euros) ha llegado a duplicar lo finalmente adjudicado en los mercados.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Gusman (Jueves a la(s) 9:02 AM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Ya tienes el Récord de la gilipollez del mes. Y mira que quedan días.
> 
> Si conoces el asunto por cínico. Carrancas entra a los hilos a destruirlos, que no se puedan leer, literalmente. No a debatir, ha habido cientos de reportes pero la dirección se niega a banearlo.
> 
> Si no lo conoces por hablar por hablar.



Eso no te exime de ser un chivato.
Chívate también de los bots de la OTAN que enmierdan el hilo.


----------



## Gusman (Jueves a la(s) 9:03 AM)

spitfire dijo:


> Está desbocado el coste de la Deuda pública y el Gobierno tirando el dinero en negocios femijetas de IGUALDAD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sanchez está puesto en el gobierno mediante pucherazo para destruir España. Todavía no os habéis enterado'?


----------



## noc555 (Jueves a la(s) 9:21 AM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> A ver. Siempre se habla de rentabilidades anualizadas, que yo sepa. Para que te hagas una idea la Letra a un año estata al 3%
> 
> El problema de la Deuda del estado, más en este foro es que:
> 
> ...



Simulación 20.000 a seis meses,
Resulta que a vencimiento te devuelven neto 19.970
Un negocio oiga


----------



## Icibatreuh (Jueves a la(s) 9:37 AM)

noc555 dijo:


> Simulación 20.000 a seis meses,
> Resulta que a vencimiento te devuelven neto 19.970
> Un negocio oiga



Que no lo entiendas no te obliga a decir esa tontería. También hay la opción de preguntar 


CAPITAL INVERTIDO. 19.752

IMPORTE BRUTO A RECIBIR EN FECHA DE VENCIMIENTO. 20.000

GASTOS COMISION POR TRANSFERECIA 30 EUROS

IMPORTE NETO A RECIBIR 19.970

*RENTABILIDAD NETA OBTENIDA 218 EUROS*


----------



## Paisdemierda (Jueves a la(s) 9:38 AM)

calopez dijo:


> A mi parece una alternativa interesante, de hecho he acudido a esta última subasta (para aprender un poco y para sacar rendimiento).
> Evidentemente desconfio del gobierno pero en el caso de que España impague su deuda quizás lo de menos sea ese dinero perdido.



Puto calvo sucnormal, comprar deuda es lo más PACO inversor que hay.


----------



## Icibatreuh (Jueves a la(s) 10:39 AM)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Puto calvo sucnormal, comprar deuda es lo más PACO inversor que hay.



Toda la razón, lo hacían nuestro abuelos. Pero entonces merecía la pena con deuda a 20 años al 10%

Lo que pasa que llevamos tantas años con rendimiento cero o negativos que nos hemos olvidado. Solo en 2011/2012 mereció la pena, pero puede que este año sea parecido


----------



## Icibatreuh (Jueves a la(s) 10:51 AM)

Por cierto, lo he pedido a los "gurús" del foro varias veces.

Hay alguna forma medianamente sencilla para invertir, por ejemplo. en deuda USA o de Italia? Y en Oro o Plata sin tener físicamente el metal? O como invertir en un fondo indexado a un índice americano como el S&O

Pero explicado para tontos


----------



## bigplac (Jueves a la(s) 11:15 AM)

Está bastante facil, se llama sp500. 
La rentabilidad media anual desde su creación en 1928 hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2021 fue del 11,822 %. 
Lo único que requiere es que los dos años malos de cada 10 que tiene, aguantar. Si se es capaz, SP500, si no se es capaz, o te quita el sueño, letras. Lo importante es dormir bien, yo no cambio sueño por un poco mas de interes.




montytorri dijo:


> Los floreros que sacáis un 7% en bolsa , abríd un jilo explicándolo , para que los pardillos , no compremos letras y tal.


----------



## entropico (Jueves a la(s) 11:52 AM)

Betis2 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> En primer lugar me gustaría comentar que cuando uno compra letras del Tesoro de España, está invirtiendo en un activo seguro. A mi no me gusta lo que está haciendo el Gobierno, pero no miro esto para comprar letras del tesoro, miro si me van a poder devolver el dinero al año o 6 meses. Es igual que si pones un depósito en una entidad y no sabes a quién le está prestando ese mismo dinero, solo miras la capacidad de devolvértelo según lo acordado. Si aceptamos esto de partida, en un principio la deuda pública es más segura que cualquier depósito de cualquier Caja o Banco.
> Vayamos ahora a la rentabilidad.
> Los bancos no están pagando por el capital porque no les da la gana (y todavía no les hace falta), por lo que se están "jartando" de ganar dinero con el tuyo. Es decir, se lo estamos dejando gratis a los bancos, y éstos, con tu dinero, ganan el 3% a un año. Negocio redondo y sin riesgos.
> ...



Bien visto, los que dejais la liquidez en el banco estais haciendole el caldo gordo a los castuzos.

Ademas, las letras y bonos son liquidas, las puedes vender si necesitas el dinero. Cosa que no puedes muchas veces con un deposito bancario.


----------



## entropico (Jueves a la(s) 11:59 AM)

bigplac dijo:


> Está bastante facil, se llama sp500.
> La rentabilidad media anual desde su creación en 1928 hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2021 fue del 11,822 %.
> Lo único que requiere es que los dos años malos de cada 10 que tiene, aguantar. Si se es capaz, SP500, si no se es capaz, o te quita el sueño, letras. Lo importante es dormir bien, yo no cambio sueño por un poco mas de interes.



Por favor, ignorad a los que digan que invirtais en el SP500. A ver si va a haber algun incauto anumerico leyendo este hilo.

PD: La mayoria de los que estamos aqui nacimos bastante despues de 1928. Y dudo que el SP500 fuese invertible hasta mucho despues.


----------



## bigplac (Jueves a la(s) 12:12 PM)

vaaaleeee, ¿desde cuando quiere el señorito la rentabilidad? desde 1980? desde el 2000? desde el 2010?




entropico dijo:


> Por favor, ignorad a los que digan que invirtais en el SP500. A ver si va a haber algun incauto anumerico leyendo este hilo.
> 
> PD: La mayoria de los que estamos aqui nacimos bastante despues de 1928. Y dudo que el SP500 fuese invertible hasta mucho despues.


----------



## bigplac (Jueves a la(s) 12:19 PM)

Aqui la tienes anda, me ha costado 3 minutos encontrarla.









S&P 500 Returns since 2010







www.officialdata.org








entropico dijo:


> Por favor, ignorad a los que digan que invirtais en el SP500. A ver si va a haber algun incauto anumerico leyendo este hilo.
> 
> PD: La mayoria de los que estamos aqui nacimos bastante despues de 1928. Y dudo que el SP500 fuese invertible hasta mucho despues.


----------



## entropico (Jueves a la(s) 12:19 PM)

bigplac dijo:


> vaaaleeee, ¿desde cuando quiere el señorito la rentabilidad? desde 1980? desde el 2000? desde el 2010?



Por ej, el Nikkei desde 1989, un pais puntero que se iba a comer el mundo. Creo que es un periodo de tiempo suficientemente largo para meter todos tus ahorros en el Nikkei sin riesgo.

Ah no, que el SP500 es diferente y eso no puede de pasar.

Sino siempre os puede asegorar a JEJEJE


PD: yo si estoy invertido en el SP500 y en el NIkkei, pero no es donde invierto.


----------



## Gonzalor (Jueves a la(s) 12:21 PM)

Betis2 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> En primer lugar me gustaría comentar que cuando uno compra letras del Tesoro de España, está invirtiendo en un activo seguro. A mi no me gusta lo que está haciendo el Gobierno, pero no miro esto para comprar letras del tesoro, miro si me van a poder devolver el dinero al año o 6 meses. Es igual que si pones un depósito en una entidad y no sabes a quién le está prestando ese mismo dinero, solo miras la capacidad de devolvértelo según lo acordado. Si aceptamos esto de partida, en un principio la deuda pública es más segura que cualquier depósito de cualquier Caja o Banco.
> Vayamos ahora a la rentabilidad.
> Los bancos no están pagando por el capital porque no les da la gana (y todavía no les hace falta), por lo que se están "jartando" de ganar dinero con el tuyo. Es decir, se lo estamos dejando gratis a los bancos, y éstos, con tu dinero, ganan el 3% a un año. Negocio redondo y sin riesgos.
> ...



Si no fuera porque la primera afirmación _"cuando uno compra letras del Tesoro de España, está invirtiendo en un activo seguro" _es FALSA, el resto del post sería correcto. 
Desde que el BCE dejó de comprar toda la deuda española, el gobierno se la colocaba a los bancos comerciales y estos, para no tener MIERDA en sus balances, la empaquetan y se la venden a sus clientes como fondos de inversión y planes de pensiones "conservadores". Ahora los bancos comerciales TAMBIÉN han dejado de comprar deuda española, así que el gobierno está desesperado por encasquetársela a los particulares, que son su último recurso y a los que podría dejar colgados sin problemas, incluso sin el menor desgaste electoral, porque diría algo así como "sí, hemos hecho default, pero solo hemos perjudicado a loh ricoh y los bancos", y la borregada aplaudiría con las orejas.
Un 3% me parece un interés bajísimo para el riesgo que implica prestarle dinero a un país bolivariano como la actual España. Si dieran un 10-15% a lo mejor me atrevía con unos titulillos a 3 meses, máximo 6.


----------



## Dj Puesto (Jueves a la(s) 12:23 PM)

Mal asunto, elefante cacharreando en la habitación. La rentabilidad a 10 años de estos bonos hace solo un año era casi negativa, como lo oís, era casi un préstamo filantrópico al estado para que pudiesen llevar a cabo sus políticas agenda 2030. Si ahora te dan esa rentabilidad, que si bien para la inflación que hay es irrisoria, es que anda la cosa muy chunga.


----------



## bigplac (Jueves a la(s) 12:30 PM)

Creo que todo el mundo sabe que el SP500 puede bajar. No vayas de listo
Respondia a uno que preguntaba donde se podian conseguir rentabilidades del 8% en bolsa. Como si fuese un dragon legendario o algo asi, y el SP500 te los ha dado en cualquier periodo de 10 años que elijas de los ultimos 100 años. Incluso el peor posible. Asi que no, no es un dragon legendario, es algo que ha conseguido cualquiera. Que te los de ahora no lo sabe nadie





entropico dijo:


> Por ej, el Nikkei desde 1989, un pais puntero que se iba a comer el mundo. Creo que es un periodo de tiempo suficientemente largo para meter todos tus ahorros en el Nikkei sin riesgo.
> 
> Ah no, que el SP500 es diferente y eso no puede de pasar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gonzalor (Jueves a la(s) 12:33 PM)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Mal asunto, elefante cacharreando en la habitación. La rentabilidad a 10 años de estos bonos hace solo un año era casi negativa, como lo oís, e*ra casi un préstamo filantrópico al estado para que pudiesen llevar a cabo sus políticas agenda 2030*. Si ahora te dan esa rentabilidad, que si bien para la inflación que hay es irrisoria, es que anda la cosa muy chunga.



Sabiendo que van a emplear el dinero en avanzar con su Agenda 2030,* NO INVERTIR EN DEUDA ESPAÑOLA SE CONVIERTE EN UN IMPERATIVO MORAL.*


----------



## entropico (Jueves a la(s) 12:48 PM)

bigplac dijo:


> Creo que todo el mundo sabe que el SP500 puede bajar. No vayas de listo
> Respondia a uno que preguntaba donde se podian conseguir rentabilidades del 8% en bolsa. Como si fuese un dragon legendario o algo asi, y el SP500 te los ha dado en cualquier periodo de 10 años que elijas de los ultimos 100 años. Incluso el peor posible. Asi que no, no es un dragon legendario, es algo que ha conseguido cualquiera. Que te los de ahora no lo sabe nadie



El futuro como dices no lo sabe nadie. Pero entonces un 8% de rentabilidad es escaso. Mirando resultados pasados es facil sacar un 10%, 15% e incluso hay gente que te saca un 30%

Cuanta rentablidad ha sacado el SP500 el ulitmo año? Pues eso, compra letras el tesoro, me lo agradeceras.


----------



## bigplac (Jueves a la(s) 12:59 PM)

Claro, por eso estoy leyendo el hilo de comprar letras del tesoro. porque creo que la mejor inversion este año son las letras



entropico dijo:


> El futuro como dices no lo sabe nadie. Pero entonces un 8% de rentabilidad es escaso. Mirando resultados pasados es facil sacar un 10%, 15% e incluso hay gente que te saca un 30%
> 
> Cuanta rentablidad ha sacado el SP500 el ulitmo año? Pues eso, compra letras el tesoro, me lo agradeceras.


----------



## Autómata (Jueves a la(s) 1:03 PM)

Yo voy a acudir a una subasta por curiosidad y para aprender, pero quiero estar en liquidez. Para mi , veo mejor opción un fondo vanguard de renta fija usa con cobertura de divisa que pueda deshacer cuando quiera.



entropico dijo:


> Ademas, las letras y bonos son liquidas, las puedes vender si necesitas el dinero. Cosa que no puedes muchas veces con un deposito bancario.



¿Lo de ir al mercado secundario con tus letras o tus bonos es sencillo?


----------



## spitfire (Jueves a la(s) 1:12 PM)

Un amigo que trabaja en un fondo de inversión que ellos están estimando que la vivienda caiga durante 10 trimestres consecutivos y con fuerza
El argumento principal que dan estos analistas es que la vivienda ha subido enloquecidamente y de forma artificial durante el 2021 y 2022 por la inyección de liquidez a tipo cero por la Sra Lagard.
Ahora, están retirando ese exceso de liquidez y subiendo tipos como locos: *El BCE prepara una subida de tipos que superará a la de la Fed por primera vez en más de una década (eleconomista.es)*

Además, se junta con: subida fuerte de energía y de alimentación así como otros productos básicos.
Por tanto, la vivienda va a caer (ya lo está haciendo) con fuerza.
Aún con todo, yo NO compraría deuda pública ni Italiana ni España ni Portuguesa; el sur de Europa requiere una restructuración fuerte de su gasto y sus gobernantes no están por la labor.
saludos


----------



## spitfire (Jueves a la(s) 1:25 PM)

Los notarios advierten: la compraventa de vivienda cae con fuerza y el rally de los precios se desinfla (eleconomista.es)


----------



## circodelia2 (Jueves a la(s) 1:29 PM)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> @calopez
> 
> Ahora que estás en linea, porfa.
> 
> ...




Y de paso que banee a los que amenazan a los prorusos con meter a sus madres en aceite hirviendo. 
....


----------



## JuanMacClane (Jueves a la(s) 1:41 PM)

Redoneon dijo:


> Comprar deuda esta muy bien, pero es como todo en la vida. Si no sabes vivir, solo podrás sufrir
> 
> se puede comprar deuda a 6 meses desde el tesoro? SI, y desde el banco? no deberías porque te estafan con las comisiones.
> 
> ...



En resumen, invertir en tu cuerpo y putas y fiesta



Edit: Si nosotros como ESPAÑOLES, no compramos deuda, la comprará China o Marruecos, y entonces si estaremos cogidos de los huevos


----------



## Gonzalor (Jueves a la(s) 2:33 PM)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Y de paso que banee a los que amenazan a los prorusos con meter a sus madres en aceite hirviendo.
> ....



Y ya que se pone, también al FEO.


----------



## Redoneon (Jueves a la(s) 2:33 PM)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> En resumen, invertir en tu cuerpo y putas y fiesta
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Si nosotros como ESPAÑOLES, no compramos deuda, la comprará China o Marruecos, y entonces si estaremos cogidos de los huevos



Ese es el discurso de cuarto milenio cuando sale P.Baños diciendo que la deuda es de blackrock y china pero la realidad es que la inflación y la recaudación de impuestos es mayor a los intereses. Lo cual hace rentable el negocio de vender deuda y a ver si adivinas quien es el dueño de la impresora de papeles de colores y quien el que los ahorra e intercambia por horas de trabajo? 

Tu no tienes que hacer nada para salvar a nadie, solo a ti mismo. si no se compra deuda, o se suben las primas o se recorta gasto, y curiosamente, esos 2 eventos te vienen bien, ya que o te pagan más por comprarles sus promesas políticas o el pais empieza a realizar ya la tan ansiada reestructuración económica. 

Pero lo de tenemos que hacer X o Y por patriotismo para salvar al pais déjalo, porque tu y los tuyos no son el pais. El estado es el poseedor legitimo del pais y a los intereses del Estado no les importais tu o los tuyos, solo alcanzar un mínimo de bots que les apoyen en publico para asumir que no vivimos en una tiranía, sino en una democracia y que por tanto, todo lo que hagan o deshagan es legitimo e inoponible por parte de cualquier grupo social. Esto ultimo seria el monstruo al que tu intentarías salvar y aquello de mi patria se preocupa por mi es una fabula infantil para que padres se sintiesen orgullosos de mandar a sus hijos a las carnicerías de las guerras, mientras reciben a cambio una medalla y una bandera. 

La riqueza de un pais es su gente y no el balance del ente ESTADO, y cuando ves hilos de se busca camarero o no merece la pena remar en este pais que es lo que ves? un estado preocupado por su gente o una panda de ladrones que han quemado el futuro del pais?


----------



## Gonzalor (Jueves a la(s) 2:34 PM)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Edit: Si nosotros como ESPAÑOLES, no compramos deuda, la comprará China o Marruecos, y entonces si estaremos cogidos de los huevos



¿Tu te crees que los chinos y los moros son tan idiotas como nosotros?


----------



## entropico (Jueves a la(s) 2:57 PM)

Autómata dijo:


> Yo voy a acudir a una subasta por curiosidad y para aprender, pero quiero estar en liquidez. Para mi , veo mejor opción un fondo vanguard de renta fija usa con cobertura de divisa que pueda deshacer cuando quiera.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Lo de ir al mercado secundario con tus letras o tus bonos es sencillo?



No lo he probado, pero en el mismo menu de compra tienes la opcion de venta. He visto algun video y no parece complicado. Para cortos plazos yo no me molestaria.

Hay que tener en cuenta que mientras esten subiendo los intereses las vas a vender por menos dinero (+ los intereses que ya hayas cobrado, te puede compensar) Cuando empiecen a bajar si has comprado arriba ganaras dinero con la venta (+ los intereses que hayas cobrado por el camino).

Edit: Justo esto mismo que he dicho sobre vender bonos del tesoro en perdidas, se puede aplicar a los fondos de RF. Cuidado pues.


----------



## Arístides (Jueves a la(s) 3:13 PM)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Y de paso que banee a los que amenazan a los prorusos con meter a sus madres en aceite hirviendo.
> ....





A ver si banea a los delincuentes, que Madrid es la ciudad con más:


asesinatos,
secuestros,
violaciones...totales y por persona.
Y la mayor mezquita de Europa:









Inicio - Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid


Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como mezquita M30 es la mezquita más grande de España1 y de Europa. Se encuentra en el Distrito de Ciudad Lineal de Madrid.




centro-islamico.com





*Tristemente las Navidades completas: 5 apuñalados heridos graves y 4 asesinados:*






Mad Max: - 5 HERIDOS GRAVES + 4 ASESINATOS en 1 semana: Navidades SANGRIENTAS en Madrid. Ataques a MACHETE, NAVAJA y de MENAS en pleno Madrid


5 años de socialismo en España, qué esperabais, vino y rosas? Asesinatos y suicidios como nunca antes. Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma. Tal cual.




www.burbuja.info




*








Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info




*






Impuestos: - MENAS desbocados. El Mundo: "MENAS de Madrid, ensayos para ROBAR por MATALEON, "MENAS FUERA DE CONTROL", "tienen una RED DE TIENDAS para lo ROBADO"


Si son "niños" que los tengan en el centro custodiados y no salgan sin la presencia de adultos educadores. Fuera bonos de transporte, cuando salgan que sea en grupo y de excursión infantil al zoo y cosas así. Puertas cerradas por la noche y menores a la camita. Que les pongan una máquina de...




www.burbuja.info







*








Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info














Las tres hermanas que denunciaron su violación en Murcia contrataron un seguro por agresión sexual


La Policía no descarta que la denuncia sea falsa. Cuando un agente preguntó el nombre de la aseguradora, una de las hermanas colgó el teléfono.




www.elespanol.com







Madrid TRIPLE de asesinatos y CUADRUPLE de secuestos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones (2021):









Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info














Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info








A tiro limpio Argelinos vs Senegaleses en pleno centro de Madrid tras la Copa África:*









Terror en Lavapiés: disparos, navajazos y heridos por la final de la Copa de África


La victoria de Argelia contra Senegal desató el caos en el barrio madrileño y se registraron enfrentamientos con la Policía Nacional.




www.elespanol.com





*Un día cualquiera en Madrid: la M30 cortada por unos bandoleros armados con hachas y machetes + asalto a un coche pistola en mano:*












Una banda asalta con pistolas a la presidenta de Eulen en una emboscada cuando iba en coche en Madrid


El escolta de María José Álvarez Mezquíriz disparó a los atacantes, que encajonaron el vehículo de la empresaria entre dos coches la madrugada del lunes cuando regresaba a casa. El ataque se produce tras el duro enfrentamiento de sus hermanos por el control de la empresa de servicios y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Betis2 (Jueves a la(s) 4:24 PM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si no fuera porque la primera afirmación _"cuando uno compra letras del Tesoro de España, está invirtiendo en un activo seguro" _es FALSA, el resto del post sería correcto.
> Desde que el BCE dejó de comprar toda la deuda española, el gobierno se la colocaba a los bancos comerciales y estos, para no tener MIERDA en sus balances, la empaquetan y se la venden a sus clientes como fondos de inversión y planes de pensiones "conservadores". Ahora los bancos comerciales TAMBIÉN han dejado de comprar deuda española, así que el gobierno está desesperado por encasquetársela a los particulares, que son su último recurso y a los que podría dejar colgados sin problemas, incluso sin el menor desgaste electoral, porque diría algo así como "sí, hemos hecho default, pero solo hemos perjudicado a loh ricoh y los bancos", y la borregada aplaudiría con las orejas.
> Un 3% me parece un interés bajísimo para el riesgo que implica prestarle dinero a un país bolivariano como la actual España. Si dieran un 10-15% a lo mejor me atrevía con unos titulillos a 3 meses, máximo 6.



Buenas tardes Gonzalor.
Cada uno hace lo quiera con su dinero, y puede Vd. hacer con él lo que quiera, como tenerlo bajo el colchón de su cama porque no se fía de nadie; pero perdone que le indique algunas cosas:
1) Un país o estado es el referente económico-financiero de ese país, no la Banca. De hecho, es imposible asignarle una valoración crediticia al Banco Santander o al BBVA mayor que al propio estado al que pertenecen que es España.
2) Lo que suele ocurrir es que el estado "salva" a la Banca, y de paso a sus depositantes. Sólo tiene que ver el dinero que metimos todos a través del estado a Bankia. Decir que los particulares vamos a salvar la deuda pública es no tener idea de economía (lea el siguiente punto).
3) A modo de ejemplo: en esta última subasta de letras a 1 año, había una petición cercana a los 6.900 millones de euros, de los que sólo 300 millones eran de letras No Competitivas de particulares. El estado ha adjudicado unos 3.900 millones de euros, dejando 3.000 millones sin adjudicar. Creo que los números lo dicen todo.
En fin, si se queda más tranquilo metiendo el dinero bajo el colchón, dejándoselo al BBVA para que compre las letras con tu dinero, o invertirlo en Venezuela hágalo, pero no nos diga que invertir en el estado español no es seguro.
Saludos.


----------



## Gonzalor (Jueves a la(s) 6:54 PM)

Betis2 dijo:


> Buenas tardes Gonzalor.
> Cada uno hace lo quiera con su dinero, y puede Vd. hacer con él lo que quiera, como tenerlo bajo el colchón de su cama porque no se fía de nadie; pero perdone que le indique algunas cosas:
> 1) Un país o estado es el referente económico-financiero de ese país, no la Banca. De hecho, es imposible asignarle una valoración crediticia al Banco Santander o al BBVA mayor que al propio estado al que pertenecen que es España.
> 2) Lo que suele ocurrir es que el estado "salva" a la Banca, y de paso a sus depositantes. Sólo tiene que ver el dinero que metimos todos a través del estado a Bankia. Decir que los particulares vamos a salvar la deuda pública es no tener idea de economía (lea el siguiente punto).
> ...



No es que me fíe de los bancos más que del estado, es que YA NO ME FÍO DE NADA DE ESTE PAÍS. Tenemos un gobierno que ha DINAMITADO el estado de derecho y actúa como si viviéramos en una dictadura bananera, y todo con el beneplácito de la UE. En esas condiciones NO RECOMIENDO A NADIE que invierta en España.
Por cierto:


352 mensajes en 10 años y vienes justo ahora a VENDER bonos del estado, casualmente justo cuando ya no los quieren ni el BCE ni los bancos comerciales. No sé, a mi me parece sospechoso.


----------



## enmanuel (Jueves a la(s) 7:02 PM)

No comprar deuda vender a los carajas, menudo bucle el del dinero, cada vez lo tengo más claro te irás sin nada...


----------



## ignominias (Jueves a la(s) 9:18 PM)




----------



## Meñakoz (Jueves a la(s) 11:02 PM)

Las letras del tesoro para alguien con perfil conservador que quiera hacerlo a corto plazo es buena opción, mucho mejor que cualquier depósito a plazo de los bancos, aunque no vaya a cubrir toda la inflación, ayuda a reducirla.


----------



## Barruno (Ayer a la(s) 5:45 PM)

La búsqueda de rentabilidad de los particulares dispara el interés por las subastas del Tesoro


El Tesoro Público tiene que pagar más en los mercados por colocar la deuda pública española, pero ese aumento del coste supone también un aumento en la rentabilidad para los...




www.elmundo.es





Los massmierda ya se han percatado de la jugada de los pececilios.

Es de pago.
¿Alguien puede poner el contenido?
Gracias.


----------



## Panko21 (Ayer a la(s) 5:55 PM)

C


montytorri dijo:


> Los floreros que sacáis un 7% en bolsa , abríd un jilo explicándolo , para que los pardillos , no compremos letras y tal.



Compras abajo y vendes arriba, ahora saber cuándo estás en qué sitio...


----------



## montytorri (Ayer a la(s) 6:45 PM)

Panko21 dijo:


> C
> 
> Compras abajo y vendes arriba, ahora saber cuándo estás en qué sitio...



Facilismo , me pongo ahora mismo.


----------



## Julc (Ayer a la(s) 7:26 PM)

La opción siempre ha estado ahí y de repente, parece que la acaben de descubrir.


Raro,raro,raro


----------



## Gonzalor (Ayer a la(s) 7:50 PM)

Barruno dijo:


> Los massmierda ya se han percatado de la jugada de los pececilios.
> 
> Es de pago.
> ¿Alguien puede poner el contenido?
> Gracias.



Los massmierda no se “han percatado” de nada, simplemente están publicando publirreportajes por encargo del gobierno. No parece publicidad, PERO LO ES.
El caso es que, como ni el BCE ni los bancos comerciales compran ya nuestra deuda, la mejor opción que ha encontrado el gobierno es endosársela a los españoles, que aparte de no ponerle condiciones, se dejarán robar impunemente cuando el gobierno diga que no les devuelve un duro y lo justifique diciendo que los bonistas son malvados especuladores de ejtrema derecha y que no pagarles es un acto de justicia social.


----------



## Harrymorgan (Ayer a la(s) 7:52 PM)

Cogí 2000 euros para aprender. A ver que pasa

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Betis2 (Ayer a la(s) 10:11 PM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Los massmierda no se “han percatado” de nada, simplemente están publicando publirreportajes por encargo del gobierno. No parece publicidad, PERO LO ES.
> El caso es que, como ni el BCE ni los bancos comerciales compran ya nuestra deuda, la mejor opción que ha encontrado el gobierno es endosársela a los españoles, que aparte de no ponerle condiciones, se dejarán robar impunemente cuando el gobierno diga que no les devuelve un duro y lo justifique diciendo que los bonistas son malvados especuladores de ejtrema derecha y que no pagarles es un acto de justicia social.



Yo pongo poco mensajes, pero para poner los que pone Vd....
En fin, por eso el mundo no se cae.


----------



## Gonzalor (Ayer a la(s) 10:14 PM)

Betis2 dijo:


> Yo pongo poco mensajes, pero para poner los que pone Vd....
> En fin, por eso el mundo no se cae.



Yo al menos no soy un puto ciberactivista del gobierno.


----------



## mensch_maschine (Ayer a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Los massmierda no se “han percatado” de nada, simplemente están publicando publirreportajes por encargo del gobierno. No parece publicidad, PERO LO ES.
> El caso es que, como ni el BCE ni los bancos comerciales compran ya nuestra deuda, la mejor opción que ha encontrado el gobierno es endosársela a los españoles, que aparte de no ponerle condiciones, se dejarán robar impunemente cuando el gobierno diga que no les devuelve un duro y lo justifique diciendo que los bonistas son malvados especuladores de ejtrema derecha y que no pagarles es un acto de justicia social.



Claro hombre, ahora la deuda pública se paga de manera selectiva. Qué nivel…


----------



## Nefersen (Ayer a la(s) 10:46 PM)

Ni siquiera Venezuela ha hecho default de su deuda.
Que un país tenga difícil colocarla -porque los grandes inversores prefieran otras opciones mejores- no implican que el Estado esté a punto de quebrar.

Yo no le prestaría a España a 10 o 15 años sin poder asegurar esa deuda con un CDS, pero una letra a 6 o 12 meses es distinto.

Si las finanzas españolas fueran tan malas, los intereses estarían en dos dígitos.


----------



## Gonzalor (Ayer a la(s) 10:49 PM)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> Claro hombre, ahora la deuda pública se paga de manera selectiva. Qué nivel…



Otro subnormal que todavía confía en el gobierno de Antonio…


----------



## mensch_maschine (Ayer a la(s) 10:58 PM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Otro subnormal que todavía confía en el gobierno de Antonio…



¿Me puede decir cuántas veces ha hecho default España en los últimos 100 años?. ¿Sabe qué sucedería no en España sino en la zona Euro si así fuese?. Como decía el compañero @Nefersen ni la miserable Venezuela.
Probablemente aborrezca más a Antonio que usted, pero de ahí a decir que vaya á haber quitas en deuda de 6 y 12 meses, pues qué quiere que le diga. ¿Mejor unos Pocos bitcoins o lingotes de oro no?. Eso sí que es seguro!!


----------



## Gonzalor (Ayer a la(s) 11:18 PM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ni siquiera Venezuela ha hecho default de su deuda.
> Que un país tenga difícil colocarla -porque los grandes inversores prefieran otras opciones mejores- no implican que el Estado esté a punto de quebrar.
> 
> Yo no le prestaría a España a 10 o 15 años sin poder asegurar esa deuda con un CDS, pero una letra a 6 o 12 meses es distinto.
> ...



España ha impagado su deuda total o parcialmente 13 veces:

Las 13 suspensiones de pago de España a lo largo de su historia

Pero no, no creo que la UE le vaya a permitir a España un nuevo impago, pero con esta UE corrupta y en manos de charos y este gobierno bolivariano, yo ya no confío en este país. Antes que bonos españoles al 2% prefiero un fondo que invierta en bonos americanos.

Y no, las finanzas de España no están mal, están PEOR: déficit estructural creciente, deuda por encima del 150% del PIB, país con el mayor esfuerzo fiscal del mundo, clase política de pésima calidad, corrupción generalizada, productividad a nivel africano, sector público sobredimensionado, sector privado en vías de extinción… La intervención del BCE durante los últimos 10 años ha mantenido los intereses de la deuda española bajo mínimos, pero si realmente deja de comprar deuda y empieza a deshacerse de toda la que compró durante estos años, los intereses tendrán que subir, y mucho. No sé si en la UE permitirán que lleguen a los dos dígitos, pero lo lógico sería que lo hicieran.


----------



## Gonzalor (Ayer a la(s) 11:32 PM)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> ¿Me puede decir cuántas veces ha hecho default España en los últimos 100 años?. ¿Sabe qué sucedería no en España sino en la zona Euro si así fuese?. Como decía el compañero @Nefersen ni la miserable Venezuela.
> Probablemente aborrezca más a Antonio que usted, pero de ahí a decir que vaya á haber quitas en deuda de 6 y 12 meses, pues qué quiere que le diga. ¿Mejor unos Pocos bitcoins o lingotes de oro no?. Eso sí que es seguro!!



No he dicho que vaya a haber quitas de deuda de 6 y 12 meses, solo que YO YA NO ME FÍO DEL GOBIERNO de España porque España ha dejado de ser un estado de derecho. El gobierno puede ROBARTE lo que le dé la gana vía impuestos, le bastaría con poner una penalización en el IRPF a quien venda títulos de deuda pública, obligándote _de facto_ a renovarlos. Cosas más extrañas se están haciendo y/o proponiendo, y lo que nos queda por ver.


----------



## mensch_maschine (Ayer a la(s) 11:37 PM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No he dicho que vaya a haber quitas de deuda de 6 y 12 meses, solo que YO YA NO ME FÍO DEL GOBIERNO de España porque España ha dejado de ser un estado de derecho. El gobierno puede ROBARTE lo que le dé la gana vía impuestos, le bastaría con poner una penalización en el IRPF a quien venda títulos de deuda pública, obligándote _de facto_ a renovarlos. Cosas más extrañas se están haciendo y/o proponiendo, y lo que nos queda por ver.



El gobierno puede robarte de mil maneras, ya lo hace,de eso no tengo ninguna duda, pero estoy convencido que no en unas miserables letras. Por dos razones : 1) no es normal vender letras,sino esperar su vencimiento. 2) Si desincentivaran la compra de deuda,¿a quién coño se la colocarían?


----------



## Gonzalor (Hoy a la(s) 12:01 AM)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> El gobierno puede robarte de mil maneras, ya lo hace,de eso no tengo ninguna duda, pero estoy convencido que no en unas miserables letras. Por dos razones : 1) no es normal vender letras,sino esperar su vencimiento. 2) Si desincentivaran la compra de deuda,¿a quién coño se la colocarían?



Sí, obviamente solo letras a muy corto plazo y llevadas a vencimiento, porque con rentabilidades crecientes, venderlas antes es perder dinero. De todos modos, TAMPOCO compraré de esas, al menos hasta que su rentabilidad supere el 4-5%.


----------



## mensch_maschine (Hoy a la(s) 12:04 AM)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Sí, obviamente solo letras a muy corto plazo y llevadas a vencimiento, porque con rentabilidades crecientes, venderlas antes es perder dinero. De todos modos, TAMPOCO compraré de esas, al menos hasta que su rentabilidad supere el 4-5%.



Ahora ya nos empezamos a entender


----------



## Barruno (Hoy a la(s) 9:56 AM)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ni siquiera Venezuela ha hecho default de su deuda.
> Que un país tenga difícil colocarla -porque los grandes inversores prefieran otras opciones mejores- no implican que el Estado esté a punto de quebrar.
> 
> Yo no le prestaría a España a 10 o 15 años sin poder asegurar esa deuda con un CDS, pero una letra a 6 o 12 meses es distinto.
> ...



Pues lo hizo Islandia.


----------



## mensch_maschine (Hoy a la(s) 10:06 AM)

Barruno dijo:


> Pues lo hizo Islandia.



No recuerdo que Islandia hiciese default, además Islandia no está dentro del paraguas de la eurozona.


----------



## Barruno (Hoy a la(s) 10:22 AM)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> No recuerdo que Islandia hiciese default, además Islandia no está dentro del paraguas de la eurozona.



No te consta.

Ya.







Islandia se hunde en el default y adelanta las elecciones







www.clarin.com


----------



## Nefersen (Hoy a la(s) 12:03 PM)

Barruno dijo:


> No te consta.
> 
> Ya.
> 
> ...



Tras ese problema, no sólo pagó, sino que lo hizo antes del plazo previsto.

Islandia, el país que saldó sus deudas con el FMI antes de tiempo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (hace 51 minutos)

calopez dijo:


> A mi parece una alternativa interesante, de hecho he acudido a esta última subasta (para aprender un poco y para sacar rendimiento).
> Evidentemente desconfio del gobierno pero en el caso de que España impague su deuda quizás lo de menos sea ese dinero perdido.











Hilo donde el troll protegido de calopez nos acusa de pederastas


El troll @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL ya me ahorra el trabajo y viene el mismo a depositar su mierda. Genial!!




www.burbuja.info


----------

